# New York City Fishing in town



## Lavafish (Feb 8, 2004)

Wondering if there is some good saltwater fishing in town maybe by Brooklyn? I will be out for a visit in mid-october.

Go Big Red  John


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

go to Sheeohead bay in Brooklyn loads of party boats to choose from.


----------



## Lavafish (Feb 8, 2004)

Did you mean sheepshead bay? Are there any good bank, or pier fishing oppertunities? I have been on some party boats b-4 and would rather do it on my own. Thanks John


----------



## Lavafish (Feb 8, 2004)

My Daughter lives in the Bay Ridge area. She said there is a pier on the Shore Road between 68th and 82nd st. Is that any good? Should a person have bait or artificials?

Thanks John If anybody wants to e-mail me directly without letting all see it. [email protected]


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Lavafish

The Hudson River Fishing Association Access Page only lists one spot inside NYC for bank fishing (see Spuyten Duyvil under Hudson River Featured Fishing Locations.) The Jersey side has better access due to the HRFA's ongoing efforts to keep the Hudson accessable to fishermen (I'm sure that NYC real estate prices have a lot to do with the lack of access.) Let us know how you do -- we've been trying to put together a Hudson River Fish-In, and any first-hand knowledge is appreciated....


----------



## Lavafish (Feb 8, 2004)

*Thanks Jake*

Not ever having been there, It's hard for a Nebraska fishaholic to fathom not being able to access the river. How about, by the Verrazano bridge? Or mayby the point by Coney Island?
Also would a person need a license to fish the Hudson?

Thanks John


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*West 23rd Street.*

lavafish, next time you are in nyc checkout Capital Fishing Tackle, in Chelsea. They're the real deal.


----------

